# Angelanhänger



## Erwoolf (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

hab mir eine Autoanhänger gekauft.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Startra...iegel/7228441/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_img

Diesen möcht zum Angelanhänger ausbauen.

Geplant hab ich, daß ich vorne, links u. rechts Spanplatten montiere.

Für die Ruten möchte ich auf einer Seite KG-Rohre befestigen.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch den einen oder anderen Tipp für mich!


Gruß
Erwoolf


----------



## Haesel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

Hallo,
Spanplatten würde ich aufgrund der Neigung zum Quillen bei Feuchtigkeit nicht nehmen. Hier lohnt sich Siebdruckplatte zu kaufen. Es sollte nur Aufgrund der Verkehrssicherheit vernünftig verschraubt/verbaut werden.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

Hallo,schau mal hier,
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/transportboxen-fuer-angeln/155230198-230-1791


----------



## peitscher (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

das ne coole Idee und einfach nachzubauen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*



peitscher schrieb:


> das ne coole Idee und einfach nachzubauen


 Ich denke mal das die Teile schon teurer sind,aber was man da alles sicher verstauen kann und die Stören nicht.


----------



## peitscher (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

ok hätte nicht gedacht, das Regenrohre/ Abflußrohre so teuer sind.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*



peitscher schrieb:


> ok hätte nicht gedacht, das Regenrohre/ Abflußrohre so teuer sind.


 http://www.mcm-systeme.de/KG-Rohr-Abwasserrohr-110-mm-1-m?gclid=CPelt8eL1rwCFYWWtAodjCQAcw
Ich weis das weil ich ein Wohnwagen habe und da brauche ich immer was.


----------



## joedreck (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

na wenn die plane und der hochspriegel mit dabei sind, wie im link angegeben, brauchst du keine siebdruck platten. da kannst du auch spanplatten nehmen. darüber dann ganz simpel die plane ziehen und schon bleiben die spanplatten auch trocken. 

hab ich gemacht, um sicher den hänger mit holz auslasten zu können. funktioniert super. 

und dann hol die doch fallrohre von der dachrinne. die halten die angel auch aus. nicht jeder muss teuer für sowas investieren. das geht auch günstig, wenn du nicht viel investieren willst. 

da ist nur fantasie angesagt. machs aber bitte sicher und gut fest. wenn mit 80kmh ne platte durch die gegend fliegt.. naja kann sich jeder vorstellen


----------



## Haesel (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

Also ich würde kein Span nehmen, trotz Plane. Feuchtigkeit bildet sich immer. Des Weiteren sollte es vernünftig verbaut werden, da sonst Polizei und TÜV dir den Spaß verdreben können und bei einem Unfall brauchen wir erst gar nicht zu reden.......

Wenn in der Anzeige alle Rohre mit Halterung 30,- kosten, ist das günstig. für ein Rohr zu teuer.


----------



## madpraesi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

In einer seiner Anzeigen steht sogar tausche gegen eine Kiste Cola ???


----------



## Haesel (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

Also ich habe auch lieber meine Sachen in den Futteralen.


----------



## noob4ever (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelanhänger*

Oder einfach diesen, der hat schon wetterfeste Wände...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280313


----------

